# Leopard Gecko Blazing Blizzard Help



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Leopard Gecko Blazing Blizzard Help

Ok i was sold a Female Gecko as Blazing Blizzard, Is there anyway of finding out what albino strain she is?? 

Been into my local pet shop team reps who i got it from who said it was a bell blazing blizzard which i think is very doubtful.

Please help


----------



## chloe16v (Apr 17, 2014)

Can you post a pic of her eyes?


----------



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for reply will take pic now


----------



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry couldnt get good enough picture, she wouldnt open her eyes when i went near the window

They look beige or goldish with veins cant really make out if black veins or dark red

Also has partial snake eys


----------



## dakota griffin (Apr 1, 2021)

I need help with my leopard geckos one of them is trying to bite the other one's tail and the tail is wagging very fast and tapping on the ground which I know indicates mating but it's biting a bit too hard and I separated them and I don't know what to do


----------

